# red dot for 835



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

what red dot make and type should i put on my 835 im gona be usin it for turkey this spring.


----------



## muliehunter (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey, I just put a Bushnell Trophy Red Dot on my 835. It's a 30MM diameter scope. I shot about two boxes of 3.5" turkey loads through it to pattern and sight it in. Seems to be holding zero. I really like the scope. It's clear as a bell and brighter that you think in low light. Might want to check one of these out. MH


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

Trijicon....


----------

